# how do you get lipstick off of stuffed animals???



## shantimama (Mar 11, 2002)

My daughters have been bickering a lot this week. My older dd just discovered her favourite stuffed toy had been covered with lipstick by her little sister.

Any tips on how to get it off???








:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:


----------



## littleaugustbaby (Jun 27, 2003)

oh no!









can you wash him? what color is the stuffed animal and what color is the lipstick?


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

Um ... if you are brave and willing to venture into certain scary parts of the internet, you can probably find websites for people who have a reason to regularly clean things like lipstick off stuffed animals. Not kidding.


----------



## Pynki (Aug 19, 2002)

Dawn and Tide get lipstick off of stuffed animals and clothes.


----------



## DragonflyBlue (Oct 21, 2003)

Resolve Carpet Cleaner. The spray in a trigger bottle. I used it to get an entire tube of BRIGHT red lisptick out of a tan couch. Spray it, wash, repeat if needed.

Kids can be so loving to their siblings eh?

Janis


----------



## shantimama (Mar 11, 2002)

Bright red liptick on the white part of a fluffy penguin.

All I have is environmentally friendly cleaners in this house - the lipstick only got in becasue dd bought it with her allowance.

I will see what I can do with te soaps I have - I really don't want to buy bottles of cleansers for this one thing.


----------

